# Need Help, Fresh swapped KA24DE wont start



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

I just Swapped a KA24DE in to my 89 240 coupe and I am getting fuel and spark but it just keeps turning over but its not starting not even a pop or sputter. I checked out the write up on doing the spark timing but I don't know what the TDC mark is on the distributor is. Any info is appreciated.

BTW it has BC cams a lightened flywheel and its ported I don't know if that would make a difference but I thought I would include this just in case.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

94 LE pusher said:


> I just Swapped a KA24DE in to my 89 240 coupe and I am getting fuel and spark but it just keeps turning over but its not starting not even a pop or sputter. I checked out the write up on doing the spark timing but I don't know what the TDC mark is on the distributor is. Any info is appreciated.
> 
> BTW it has BC cams a lightened flywheel and its ported I don't know if that would make a difference but I thought I would include this just in case.


pull the spark plug off of the first cylinder and stick a long thin screw driver into the whole. and see the cylinder move up and down. when the piston is at its highest point then you know its a TDc


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a procedure for setting the ignition timing on a DOHC:

First you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the *compression stroke* in order to time the distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug and disconnect the ignition coil wire. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put you hand over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor clockwise or counter-clockwise by hand until it's pointing to ZERO. Now determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the distributor body. If the rotor doesn't point to the marked position, then pull the distributor and reinsert it back into the block, meshing the gears so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok first rule for everyone on their first rebuild swap etc etc...When ever you do timing or distributor work....99.9% of the time you will restab the dizzy a few times...Follow Rogo's info he is correct.....


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Ive done the spark timing, but every time I try to start it its sputters and stumbles and wont stay on under its own power, and I have to give it a little gas for it to stay on.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Did you mess with the throttle cable, throttle body or throttle position?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Make sure all of your vacuum lines are connected or plugged this causes this issue too...Double check everything...Search for Vacuum lines need to run the motor...I think there is a good write up on KA-t.org about what vacuum lines are needed.


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Did you mess with the throttle cable, throttle body or throttle position?


 No I did not, sorry for such a late reply, my internet was down for like a week and a half. I figured out the problem. I have a massive vacuum leak from the intake manifold right off the head, so I am replacing the gasket to both parts of the manifold and the injector seals. Lets see if thats my problem.


----------

